# Driver's License



## bosephus256 (Feb 23, 2012)

I currently have a restricted driver's license and a blow-and-go installed on my truck. I can go anywhere as long as it's on my truck or if I'm driving a company vehicle. My buddies say it wouldn't matter when applying. Could anyone with up-to-date knowledge tell me if they would consider my application? I don't get my regular license back till June.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you looking to get into the field? 

You had to screw up pretty bad to get that thing installed.
I have to say, you are severely limiting yourself with your situation. Personally I wouldn't even consider hiring you. I was told my preferred auto policy would be cancelled and I would be put into a high risk plan at a MUCH higher rate. Sorry, but hiring someone that has gone as far as you would just not be worth it.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

bosephus256 said:


> I currently have a restricted driver's license and a blow-and-go installed on my truck. I can go anywhere as long as it's on my truck or if I'm driving a company vehicle. My buddies say it wouldn't matter when applying. Could anyone with up-to-date knowledge tell me if they would consider my application? I don't get my regular license back till June.



Agree. (With Speedy) Sorry. You could file a discrimination lawsuit if you like.
BUT: these situations don't count. 

You have a LONG uphill battle. I wish you well.

PS: We don't make the rules.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

For me to keep the rate low on my commercial vehicle insurance I have to submit all drivers licenses to the company if any come back with points against them my rate goes up. i require a clear driving record for the past five years.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I would consider it, in June.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, I just noticed this was in the Union forum. 

If you are looking to get into the union that might be different. Many times union jobs require you to just show up at the job site. If that is the case I doubt a potential employer would care how you got there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Sorry, I just noticed this was in the Union forum.
> 
> If you are looking to get into the union that might be different. Many times union jobs require you to just show up at the job site. If that is the case I doubt a potential employer would care how you got there.


No matter what forum, my objection would be on a more fundamental level. That is, what does it say about the character of a man that got so many DUI's that he now has to blow to start his truck? Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## bosephus256 (Feb 23, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> No matter what forum, my objection would be on a more fundamental level. That is, what does it say about the character of a man that got so many DUI's that he now has to blow to start his truck? Time will tell, I guess.


This was my first DUI ever and I don't have a criminal record. When I go to apply I'll probably print off my record.

At least I have a little hope now. The first 3 replies devastated me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bosephus256 said:


> This was my first DUI ever and I don't have a criminal record. When I go to apply I'll probably print off my record.
> 
> At least I have a little hope now. The first 3 replies devastated me.


If I was in your shoes, as a job-seeker, I'd advise you to not volunteer information. Do you have a valid driver's license? The truthful answer to that is "yes". Do you have a reliable vehicle? The truthful answer to that is "yes". Do you have any restrictions that would prevent you from operating a company vehicle? The truthful answer to that is "no". Questions about your driving record would be the only types of questions that would uncover more. 

Might be a good idea to throw a jacket over your blow and go when you park for any interview. Some employers (not necessarily employers of electricians) will have someone scope out your vehicle while you're in for the interview to see how tidy or dirty it is, look for baby seats, check for obvious signs that it's the "wife's car" and maybe you don't have a vehicle, etc. I generally followed a candidate back out to his car/truck to see if he was a pig or not.


----------



## bosephus256 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bosephus256 said:


> This was my first DUI ever .......


And you wound up with a blow and go??? 
Either you did serious damage, you hurt someone, or your lawyer completely sucked.


----------



## bosephus256 (Feb 23, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> And you wound up with a blow and go???
> Either you did serious damage, you hurt someone, or your lawyer completely sucked.


I didn't hurt anyone nor myself. I was pulled over on a long strip of open country road at 2 a.m. for speeding. There is no reason to lie or skew the truth on here. Everyone tells me my attorney screwed me big time. After what I've been through, I can say I've learned my lesson the first time.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I heard something on this type of thing the other day. I think there is a bill in VA to put the tester in for first time offenders. Second or third I can see, but someone "legally" drunk and pulled over may just have made a bad decision and had a little bad luck. Habitual is another story altogether.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> And you wound up with a blow and go???
> Either you did serious damage, you hurt someone, or your lawyer completely sucked.


Not necessarily. Some States are requiring them to be installed for all DUI arrests or convictions now.


----------

